# Dripbox bottles



## Ravynheart (13/7/16)

My dripbox squonker bottle broke today. I'm not comfortable with having to use my spare. Anyone have stock or planning to bring them in?


----------



## Andre (13/7/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/dripbox-spare-bottles.t24869/


----------



## Ravynheart (13/7/16)

@Andre thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (28/8/16)

Spare Dripbox bottles now in stock at Vaperite

http://vaperite.co.za/product/kangertech-dripbox-spare-bottle/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

